# Hows my aquascape?



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

How is my scape? I know I need to still move the rocks about 3/4" to the right to hit the golden ratio.

Craig


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

The golden rule is 'treat others as you wish to be treated.'  The golden ratio, sometimes referred to as the golden section, is what you're going for.  The rule of thirds works well too as they're very similar in application. 

I'd move the rock on the left a bit to the left, the rock on the right a bit more to the right. As they stand they're dividing the tank in half with that gap being the focal point instead of the crest of the rock on the right.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

imeridian said:


> The golden rule is 'treat others as you wish to be treated.'  The golden ratio, sometimes referred to as the golden section, is what you're going for.  The rule of thirds works well too as they're very similar in application.
> 
> I'd move the rock on the left a bit more to the left, the rock on the right a bit more to the right. As they stand they're dividing the tank in half with that gap being the focal point instead of the crest of the rock on the right.


 
Oops stand corrected Brain hasn't had coffee yet. Yeah I bumped the rocks when I was planting the UG and forgot to go back and fix them till after I added water. I will probably change out the water today when more plants arrive and fix it.

Craig


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

imeridian said:


> I'd move the rock on the left a bit to the left,....


Definitely agreed. Not much 1/2"-1"...it's kind of hard to tell the scale. Personally, I'm not sure I would move the right rock to the right any more. Something is just a tad bit off about it for me, but may jump in place once the left rock is moved over. Either way, you could move the right rock back some and the front rock to the left a bit also.

Just my opinion...what I'm feeling. Looks good overall...should grow in nicely. :thumbsup:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Craig, is tat UG you have planted in there?

Orlando


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Orlando said:


> Craig, is tat UG you have planted in there?
> 
> Orlando


Sure is.... its a bit lanky as the previous owner hadn't mowed it down and it took over his 2.5.

Craig


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Is the plan to have a think carpet surrounding the rock? Do you plan to use any hairgrass or E. vivipara?

Orlando

P.S
We have an Aquascaping Forum!!!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Orlando said:


> Is the plan to have a think carpet surrounding the rock? Do you plan to use any hairgrass or E. vivipara?
> 
> Orlando
> 
> ...


 
I've got some hairgrass not sure if I want to use it.

Also got the following plants coming:

Java Fern Mini
Anubia 'petite'
Mini pellia
dwarf ricca
Rotala mini 1
Lindernia sp India
Erio 'Aus'
Hydrocotyle Verticillata
Triangle Moss

Not usre what or how much I will use just like to have options to choose from.

Craig


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

I would think moving all the rock to the far right and make it sorta like a "pride rock" (lion king) kind of formation will look better.

at the moment it looks kind of choked


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I like the plant list, but Im not sure how the stem plants will work in the scape. With mini pellia and dwarf riccia and moss maybe hairgrass would be the way to go?

Orlando


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

The large rock on the right looks menacing. It is frightening the smaller rocks. LOL

Seriously, though, that's the first thing that came to my mind. Looks good, though!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Orlando said:


> I like the plant list, but Im not sure how the stem plants will work in the scape. With mini pellia and dwarf riccia and moss maybe hairgrass would be the way to go?
> 
> Orlando


Yeah, that is why ordered a ton of stuff to work with so I can lay it all out

Craig


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> The large rock on the right looks menacing. It is frightening the smaller rocks. LOL
> 
> Seriously, though, that's the first thing that came to my mind. Looks good, though!


 
Yeah, I can see that I need to fix it here in abit.

Craig


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Maybe just flip it right where it stands, so that all rocks are facing in the same direction? Typical geologic formations that result from subduction, where you see the horizontal layers in the rock jutting up out of the earth.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Well I did some readjusting of all 3 rocks and am filling the tank back up now.

As far as plants thinking of keeping just UG if I can find some more for the rest of the tank and some dwarf ricca and/ or mini pellia. Kind of want to use a Mini java fern attached to the point on the tall rock maybe aswell.

Had to add some more AS Powder around the rocks after moving them but I think I like it. I will take some pics in abit as I fill from a 5g bucket sitting upto and use airline to slowly fill the tank so as to not disturb too much of the tank.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Orlando said:


> I like the plant list, but Im not sure how the stem plants will work in the scape. With mini pellia and dwarf riccia and moss maybe hairgrass would be the way to go?
> 
> Orlando


O-

Where would you put the hair grass or do you think just UG weould be cool? Thinking more and more about using just UG and some ricca/ pellia

Craig


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Im not to familiar with the dimensions of this tank, but maybe E. vivipara would work well for the back corners of the tank.

I think stem plants would take over the tank of this size and take the focus off of the pellia and moss plants. I think a minimalist approach would work well for this tank..

Farmer, Orlando


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks, tank is 14 long, 8.5 deep and 10 tall in inches...


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Well after some playing and refilling I really like the feeling. It feels/ looks liek it was ot once all together and due to natural causes has slipped apart. 

The large rock on the right went slightly to the right about 3/4" but I tilted and sunk it in abit so it wasn't so tall.

The rock on the left went about 1/2" to the left, 3/8" forward and rotated counter clockwise about 1/2" or so.

The rock in the middle I pulled out of the substrate on the right side a touch so it wasn't so low lying.

Pics are crap but well the camera isn't playing nice today.


































Craig


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

once everything fills in, it going to be a whole different tank. its going to be hard but i think if u can keep only one plant, u will have more of a dinamic effect at the end because ur rocks wont be covered by all the plants. nice tank n good luck.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

guitardude9187 said:


> once everything fills in, it going to be a whole different tank. its going to be hard but i think if u can keep only one plant, u will have more of a dinamic effect at the end because ur rocks wont be covered by all the plants. nice tank n good luck.


 
Thanks I've narrowed my list down to the following:

UG
Eleocharis 'Belem'
Fissidens Splachnobryoides
Mini Pellia
Dwarf Ricca

I have a couple of small rocks I will cover in Dwarf Ricca and want to attach abit of pellia around the edges.

Craig


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

also, i cant tell from the pictures but do you have a slope? i would say a slope from the back right corner would also help add directional movements to the rocks.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I do have slope. Back righ is ~4" deep and the front left is ~1.5" deep. Doesn't show aswell in the pictures


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

sweet, subscribed for the out-come. im looking at the pics on my phone, so its hard to tell.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Craig, 

I was just curious as to why you had the AS so deep towards the front? 

-O


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

not as deep as it looks in the picks. the front left corner is just under 1.5" with the layer of AS powder and the front right is around 2.25" with the powder going uphill to the back right hand side.

Craig


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Im looking forward to seing your UG fill in 

Orlando


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

I'd still go more drastically w/ the slope. When you think it's way too much, keep adding even a bit more. By the time things grow in, you'll lose some of it anyway.

Also +1 on maybe turning the rocks all in one direction, downslope. That middle rock still bugs me for some reason.

Just my $.02


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I can easily move the slope up higher in the back as I wait on my plants to arrive for there. How much more should I go? another inch would put me at 3.75" in the back right corner, 2.5" front right corner, 1.5" front left corner and 2.25" in the back left corner. I really like the rocks this way and have tweeked them abit more just haven't taken any pics. I will be doing a water change later today so I can easily draing hte tank down and add more depth to the back right corner. May make the rocks flow better aswell with more hill there. I think until it all grows in it will look a touch off. I also need to play with the camera some more Olympus Stylus 720SW series.

Until the UG grows in Idon't want to pull up 100 small pieces to do much with the front even though I may as I have nothing better to do today and I could use the fill further up hill.

Craig


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

I'd try to add a good 2" to the back right, or as much as possible, and still holding its slope. Get to the point of thinking to yourself, "this now looks ridiculous". You'll absolutely love it a few days later.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Well out came all the UG, Rocks on the left and center got turned to face down hil and added about 2" more to the back right corner. Just got the UG replanted (was starting to show root growth already). I really like the way it looks.

Thanks for the help. Pics as soon as its done filling and the AS Powder sinks as some of it wants to float.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Well here are a few pics. Subtrate depth is as follows:

Front Left- 1.5"
Front right- 2.25"
Back left- 2"
Back Right 4.5"

Rock got changed so they are all pointing downhill. Replanted all the UG. Water is still a touch cloudy. I have some extra plants coming that I may sell/ trade for more UG if I don't like the looks of the UG and Eleocharis 'Belem' combo that I will be using.

Sorry pics are crap...


























Craig


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I like it! Much more natural.


----------



## fish-aholic (Dec 23, 2007)

I really like your scape but can i ask what kind of lights those are?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

fish-aholic said:


> I really like your scape but can i ask what kind of lights those are?


They are 13 watt OTT lights. I found them one sale at a fabric store but they can also be found online. I have 2 of them. I may sell them in a couple of months and get the Mini M light but these work for now.

Craig


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I like this setup alot. You made some nice movement with those rocks. I really hope the UG works out.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Some fresh pics with the Eleocharis 'Belem' added to the back right corner. I think I will add some more around the big rock maybe. 


























































Craig


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

It's really coming together.  I much prefer the rock placement as you have it now.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Well I changed out the left rock. After staring at it all day I jsut wasn't felling it. the shape was wrong compared to the rest of hte rocks. Everything else was flowing and this was just too pointed and jagged and ruined the feel. Also made the tank feel crowded IMO. I replace it with a shorter round rock but still kept my depth may have to touch up with a bit of AS Powder but I will let it all settle and see what I think. I also added a fourth rock to the group in the back left corner. Very small and covered it in Fissidens to let it grow out. I will replace it with a different Fissidens if it make it to my place alive from overseas. The middle rock is now home to a portion of Mini Pellia that I received I have some more coming but may not need all of it. Will also add another patch of UG to it tomorrow to fill in the now bare spots from playing rock go round.

Sorry the pics are horrible, and the water is cloudy from moving the rocks around.










































Craig


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Very well executed  Time and diligent care will reveal a nice tank Craig.

Orlando

Aquascaping Forum is Alive at Planted Tank!


----------

